# [File Browser] Windows Commander und Linux?



## TommyMo (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich verwende Ubuntu Linux, und benötige ein ähnlich mächtiges Tool zum Durchwühlen meines Dateisystems (eingeschlossen jar, zips, etc. Datein) wie Windows Commander. Ich habe mal per google geschaut, aber nur den Linux Commander gefunden. Dieser ist aber nicht wirklich stabil, und der Entwickler macht auch keinen sonderlich zuversichtlichen Eindruck   

Kommentar auf der hauseigenen Seite: 


> Version 0.5.2 # Nothing worth mentioning =)



Wäre nett, wenn ihr Vorschläge hättet. Hauptanwendung: durchsuchen von gepackten Datein (speziell jar). 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## imweasel (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hast du dir mal mc (Homepage) angesehen? Damit kannst du durch dein Dateisystem navigieren und sogar in gepackte Dateien schauen.


----------



## TommyMo (18. Dezember 2005)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Werde mir das gleich morgen ansehn!

Gruß
TOM


----------



## RoteSocke (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab ne Zeitlang gentoo (nicht die Distribution, sondern den Filemanager) verwendet.
Der sollte eigentlich mit synaptic/aptiude, oder was auch immer Du verwendest, installierbar sein. (Eventuell brauchst Du universe/multiverse, kann ich hier aber nicht ueberpruefen)


----------

